# MSI K7N2 Delta2-LSR Cmos problem



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello i am new here and i tried to overclock my cpu and i changed it from 133 to 166mhz i reset the cmos once by removing the battery then with out thinking i did it again by changing it to 166mhz i found the jumper did what it said to do i think not really sure what to do am i screwed it wont boot at all just blank screen the the loading light is on. any help and i well do anything.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

First I would unplug the computer and move the jumper again for a few minutes. Then replace it and make sure you get it back in the proper position according to the manual. Plug the pc back in and hit the power button, tap the delete key until the bios screen opens. Hopefully you will get that screen, find the restore default settings option. Click ok, then the F10 key, if you're lucky it will boot. Try that first. Mike


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

do i need anything speical for the jumper just unplug the green jumper i have it in 2-3 ok i well go try that


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

There are three pins, the jumper normally covers 2 pins at one end, you need to move it to cover the middle pin and the opposite end pin. Leave it there for a few minutes, then move it back.


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

ok i did that and it still wont boot am i doing something wrong?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

What exact parts do you have installed, video card, 1 or 2 sticks of memory, ect. Are you getting any screen activity at all? Doublecheck maybe you unplugged a wire when you took the cmos bat out.


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

i have my video card in geforce 7300 gt i stick of 512 ram and there is a blank screen. n the front there is a orange light just on not doing anything i can hear the drives boot up but nothen is happening.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Next step would be to remove and reseat your video card and memory. Maybe move the memory to a different slot. If nothing still and you have a floppy drive, download and run memtest for a couple of hours. I have had people tell me they had to take the cmos bat out overnight before, I have never had to do that but it is an option.


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

i had the cmos battery out since 12 last night. a mem test? how would i be able to do that if i cant get to a boot menu? and i dont think i can reseat my video card since i only have one AGP slot


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Memtest is a bootable program that runs before the computer boots to Windows, reseating means take it out and reinstall. Wiggle it alittle or whatever. Without swapping parts, you might put in your XP disk and see if will boot from the cd-rom.


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

ok i did all that and it wont load the cd so yeah im lost on what to do


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Now is when I would start swapping parts. You can take your memory and video card out to see if the mobo beeps, it could have fried the cmos chip. I'm sorry I could help you more. Mike


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

when i took the ram out it was beeping same thing when i took the video card out so what does that mean if the cmos chip is fired. and is there a way to errase my bios and cmos so i cant install the bios again and set everything up again or am i fudged.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

It is suppose to beep when the cards and memory are removed. Strip it down to barebones. ie: leave only motherboard, powersupply, CPU with HSF, 1 stick ram, graphics, and keyboard.
Disconnect everything else including harddrives, floppy drive, optic drives and any extra pci cards etc.
If it still will not POST then you have isolated the problem to one of these components. Even without a stick of ram or graphics card you should still get error beeps as long as PSU,CPU and Motherboard are functioning.

If it does boot in barebones mode then add back one extra component at a time (powering off between each) until you get a failure.

I have seen boot failures caused by faulty harddrives, optic drives, Network cards other failed PCI devices, as well as failed motherboards, CPUs and blown powersupplies. 
Identifying what your particular problem will be a process of elimination.

My last suggestion would be to make darn sure that you have identified the correct jumper to reset the cmos and that it is indeed on the correct pins. Mike


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

im not really sure what the jumper is jbat 1 is what i think the jumper is i just remove the jumper and put it on the 2-3 as i said befor i reset them once and went and i changed it back to where when i would not boot befor i over overclocked it i think its unbootable. update now nothen well boot after unpluging everything like u said did not post so i turned it off and pluged everything back in now the cd drive does not make a sound anymore when i start it nothen is happening and i made sure everything is pluged in.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

When you don't use capitols or punctuation, it's difficult to understand what you are trying to tell me. Do you have a manual and have you identified the cmos jumper? It is marked but the writing is very small and often hard to read while inside the case. It sounds like either the power supply or mobo has died, the PS is the first thing I would replace. If you build a new pc, you'll need a new one anyway. You could try to borrow one first if you can. The NForce2 Ultra 400 chipset used on that board might require the -5v rail, it has been phased out of the newer PS's. So it's a crap shoot. Mike


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

the power supply is fine i dont have a manual and i think i found the jumper but it does not want to work as ive said before i reset the cmos once and went back into the bios and set it back to 166


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

arge what to doooo


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

On the K7N2 Delta...there is actually a specific jumper that will clock it back down. I used to have one and ran into this same issue...check your manual...I don't have it anymore or I would.


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

i dont have a manaual arge i suck


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

http://support.cybertronpc.com/cti-kb/bags/K7N2.DELTA.L.pdf

Find "jumper"


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

thank you i well take a look and see if i can fix it


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

dam that was not my version of my bored sorry


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

OH...delta 2

mine was just delta...sorry about that...to many 2's in the name haha.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

I had that board. I even had a BIOS issue with it. Been there done that. Probably would not hurt if you post all of your system specs.

Finally, look through your manual, and see if your board has a "D Bracket 2" hookup (AKA JLED1, search your manual for that if you need help finding it). D Bracket 2 is an MSI proprietary diagnostic bracket that could let you know where your mobo is hanging up.


Manual is here: http://download1.msi.com.tw/files/downloads/mnu_exe/M6570Ev1.3.zip


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

i found jled 1 its a pretty good board flashed the bios once and never a had a problem until i had to try and overclock it i missed around in with the voltage too. now what do i do


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

now, does your keyboard "numlock" light come on when you power the machine up?


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

all three lights light up then they turn off


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

By the way...
Have you tried a different video card?


----------



## Doomtrigger (Dec 18, 2007)

No i havent since i only have the one video card


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

If your keyboard blinks at you - then I think it is safe to say that your keyboard controller is activated and the system is hanging up at the video card. That is, of course, if your video card is seated fully in its slot and (if necessary) its extra power is supplied.

If it is, make sure that the CMOS jumper is set to 1-2 and not 2-3.
Then unplug your PSU from the wall socket, and take out the CMOS battery. Wait about 15 minutes. Place the battery back. Plug the system back in. - then see if it boots.

Finally - find a different video card to try... I am sure a PC tech store in your town may have one they would let you test. It doesn't have to be something fancy - just something simple that works.


----------

